
There’s still time to stop the TPP - walterbell
https://blog.creativecommons.org/2016/02/12/theres-still-time-to-stop-the-tpp/
======
tim333
But it there much hope of doing so?

See this graph from "Testing Theories of American Politics: Elites, Interest
Groups, and Average Citizens" (via GMOs letter)

[http://imgur.com/Js79SMf](http://imgur.com/Js79SMf)

------
vajrapani666
Apathy and inaction is the easiest thing, as it always has been. Those in
power know this, and depend on it to perpetuate doing things the way they
always have been. The distinction between who is in power and who is not has
always been in the beholder. It's so little to ask, that those involved in
"making a difference" and creating solutions in technology that "make the
world a better place", take it upon themselves to do just that, and do all we
can do to ensure that innovation and expression remain free and unencumbered
by the momentum of the old guard. Instead of coming up with the next Airbnb,
or the next über, what if we directed all our thought, concern and effort into
collective advancement of our deeply held beliefs and visions for an open
future.

I don't want to be a clickavist. I don't have the answers, but I hope we all
take seriously, asking ourselves, what can we do?

------
dh997
Speaking of CC, Larry Lessig for SCOTUS is a genius idea from TYT:
[https://youtu.be/Kd8c6y9Cd4Q](https://youtu.be/Kd8c6y9Cd4Q)

------
siscia
The TTP comes to the news always as bad and evil, but there is nothing in
there actually good for the common citizen?

~~~
webmaven
Sure. Overall, lowered tariffs are a good idea (although individual industries
may find a more level playing field uncomfortable), IF companies can't just
'export' their toxic waste and terrible working conditions by exploiting lack
of labor and environmental regulation or enforcement.

